# New Futurama Teaser Commercial Answers Mystery Of Big Green Yonder's Ending



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

[yt]XT9XfMriVIE[/yt]

LOL


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't see how that was "LOL".


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2010)

sweet buttery jesus! shit yeah! =D and they even have the original voices!
oh god thank you... i cant wait^^


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 24, 2010)

Is this...is this real? Oh I hope so.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Is this...is this real? Oh I hope so.



Yes. It's real. Like it said new eps in June. >: )


----------



## DomiNekoyasha (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet. ^_^


----------



## Stawks (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I don't see how that was "LOL".



Yeah.

I'm excited for new Futurama, but the trailer feels so forced. The last movie did too. I'm worried about these new episodes.


----------



## garoose (Mar 24, 2010)

They better not screw this up lol, I can't wait, I just recently bought all 4 seasons on dvd and watched every episode twice, with and without commentary. Futurama was always such a great show, way better than Simpsons.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 25, 2010)

New episodes? Cool! Can't wait. Just hope futurama doesn't go the same way as the simpsons.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 25, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm excited for new Futurama, but the trailer feels so forced. The last movie did too. I'm worried about these new episodes.



I take it you didn't hear how they got all the VA's back by trying to recast them? Anyways, i'm going to watch to show my support for them.

Also, stop with the Simpson hate already please... D:<


----------



## Stawks (Mar 25, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I take it you didn't hear how they got all the VA's back by trying to recast them? Anyways, i'm going to watch to show my support for them.



I knew about that. I don't see what that has to do with my concerns lol. I love David X. Cohen and everyone involved in this show! I'm a huge Futurama fan! Billy West 4 life! But I'm not blind. The last movie stunk. This teaser? Stinks. I really hope the episodes are good, I just have my doubts.


----------

